# T6 bulbs to fit T8 end caps



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I just picked up this info from another board:

T6 bulbs which fit into T8/T12 end caps:

US link:
http://www.naturallighting.com/store_front.cfm?&parent_id=54

UK link:
http://www.ultimateaquatics.co.uk/acatalog/T_6_Lighting.html

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Interesting, but the output isn't much different. Still doesn't seem practical.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks like about a 25% increase. You don't think that's significant?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Not when most aquarium hood ballasts wont push it. You would have to replace the ballast in most common hoods. I just cant justify buying a new ballast for a few more watts when I can retrofit with PCs for a few dollars more. And the lighting is better.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Why would you think the lighting is better? T5s are the same as CFs, just folded. Seeing the wattage is actually lower than a T8 any electronic T8 ballast will drive these lamps. The difference is the efficiency of the bulb itself, more light for same wattage, that's a far better option than CFs IMO if you already have a T8 fixture with electronic ballast, just change bulbs and away you go. You'd be surprised just how similar T8, CF and T5 ballasts really are, I've been playing around with a couple ballasts lately and I'm running CFs off T8 ballasts without any problems at all so far.

I think this is a great solution for those who have existing fixtures, I will try them myself in my overdriven fixture as soon as the bulbs need replacing.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

But if you existing ballast only pushes 15 watts for a 24 inch bulb (like most of your typical "all glass" hoods) the extra wattage is wasted.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

The increasing diversity in available bulb types, probably makes the "watts per gallon" advice which the experienced give to beginners somewhat erroneous.

How does a T5 compare to a Compact Fluorescent? For example, if I wanted to switch an aquarium over from using 2 x GE9325 (55 watt) bulbs to T5 bulbs, what amount of T5 would be similar, slightly more or equal in terms of light delivered? (I know T5s in the USA are exclusively available in marine types, but in Europe T5 for planted tanks are available, so let's pretend..)

Andrew Cribb


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> But if you existing ballast only pushes 15 watts for a 24 inch bulb (like most of your typical "all glass" hoods) the extra wattage is wasted.


You'd have to look inside to see what you had. I have a vanilla version of an aqualight from petsupplyliquidator.com with 2 18" T8s, and lo and behold, inside it's powered by a WH5. I've got to see what's in my 36" strip light...


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> But if you existing ballast only pushes 15 watts for a 24 inch bulb (like most of your typical "all glass" hoods) the extra wattage is wasted.


I don't consider it wasted. I mean if your ballast is rated slightly below the wattage of the bulb, you simply aren't using the bulb to it's full capacity. Within certain limits (difference between ballast and bulb wattage), you would still benefit from the better efficiency of the bulb, and so still get more lumes out of your 15W with this bulb than you would with your older T8 bulb. If on the other hand your ballast is above the bulb wattage you are simply overdriving the bulb, IME up 2x overdriving is quite efficient and doesn't present a lot of loss to heat.

Regarding T5 Vs Compacts, they are the same technology (bulb), infact in many markets one is called a T5 and the other a folded T5. Just like folded T8s have a different code name, they are the same as linear T8s. Many self ballasted CFs sold as regular bulb replacements also carry the T5 marking. There may indeed be differences in some of the ballasts, but the ballasts can be used on either type of bulb giving the same advantage or disadvantage regardless. I haven't done this yet however I'm sure the workhorse ballast that is sold by AH Supply will power a linear T5, just like it powers VHOs, CFs and even T8s. There's a lot of marketing hype behind bulb technology and ballasts but as long as we stick to electronic ballasts and the power ratings are close, you should be able to run just about any bulb on any ballast. Better ballasts will give you better frequency, cooler temps, more lumen per watt.... but this is so regardless of bulb you hook them up to as long as wattage and distance between the contacts is within the ballast's capability. So in the end, a better ballast will make just about any bulb perform better, and a better bulb will perform better than a "lower" bulb on the same ballast.

Giancarlo Podio


----------

